# Chef Jeff Project



## jbd (Mar 17, 2008)

Just wondering if anyone here watched the first episode of the Chef Jeff Project last night?

I watched it and was wondering if this is an ongoing thing he is doing or is it a one time deal?

What are your thoughts about his project?


----------



## dancepederson (May 7, 2009)

Watched the whole series, and I was impressed in what Chef Jeff is trying to do for some misguided souls. Would love to see him continue with this type of Reality Show, where only they are competing for is a chance.:lips:


----------

